# Vehicle stashing



## Dead horse (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you ever tried living at a camp in the woods and hiding your vehicles near the road so they can't be seen. I need some ideas.


----------



## cport420 (Mar 24, 2013)

I keep a motorcycle stashed. Its a 250 street bike but is trail worthy. I take it where the fuck ever it needs to go though. A car would have to have camo tarps and I'd try to find a cubby hole type spot with ever green trees. I guess according to where you are at with elevation and ground cover. Are you trying to keep it unseen by air or people on the ground?

I've often thought of cutting the entrance to a trail and then burying big 10 gallon planters that are moveable with trees or whatever planted in there to provide sorta moveable ground cover to seal off the entrance to the trail.


----------



## Dead horse (Mar 24, 2013)

Hiding from air and land in the coastal mountains


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 24, 2013)

A properly camo/ghillie car cover could work.

Here is an interesting discussion with examples 
http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=230374

















3 very different examples illustrating the same concept.


----------



## Dead horse (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck! Right on dude!


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 24, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> A properly camo/ghillie car cover could work.
> 
> Here is an interesting discussion with examples
> http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=230374
> ...


 
those mirrors are fucking GENIUS I have never seen anything like that. Hahaaaaaaa!


----------



## cport420 (Mar 25, 2013)

no shit. very cool shit. I like that camo setup. But I dunno if I could afford that shit though. I'm one broke fucker sometimes.


----------



## cport420 (Mar 25, 2013)

or as my gf just suggested just grow some weed and put mirrors around them. haha. I love this girl.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 25, 2013)

cport420 said:


> no shit. very cool shit. I like that camo setup. But I dunno if I could afford that shit though. I'm one broke fucker sometimes.


The best ghillies whether suits or blankets are made by hand with materials from the environment that you're camouflaging in to.

Any kind of netting or wire is typically used as the base. But, a car cover could be used as well.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghillie_suit
http://theredneckbanjoboy.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-make-ghillie-blanket.html?m=1


----------

